# Revaton virus



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

has anyone gotten the Revaton virus? I have, it takes over your computer and puts a full screen message supposedly from the FBI saying that your computer has been shut down because you have either watched **** or have pirated videos or music. They ask for you to go to any one of several stores for which they provide a logo and get a moneypak for a certain amount of dollars and put the serial number in a submit box and then your computer will be released in 1 to 4 hours. They asked me for $300.00. It cost me $150.00 to get my computer guy to make it go away.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The Verizon guy did it. :whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Stay off Purn sites


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

time to invest into some good anti-virus software and like aaron says stay off them there **** sites lol, if it was from downloading a movie or watching on a website stop DL them and find a new site so many good ones out there to use that are safe but still illigal if you get caught.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> The Verizon guy did it. :whistling2:


they did it to me last night remote assistance damn them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I am not surprised, Jack had to have some Verizon Drone try to fix some of their problems (related to verizon.net vs verizon.com) on his computer and I would not be surprised if the VD caused it.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

My email was out from Dec 18 until January 8. Verizon said it was because half of there company is verizon.com and the other half is verizon.net and while making some changes to their systems several thousand email accounts were effected. Bill maybe you are right that the screwup caused this somehow. If anyone spent a day in my shop you would know I have no time for **** or movies although many days I wished I did. I have AVG premium antivirus as well.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I called verizon today told them I was moving from MA to NH and wanted to set up the date I wanted it switched, they said "oh you are moving to another state, we have to close your email, then transfer it to the NH verizon division, this will take 3-4 weeks to complete", I was at a loss of words, they have to transfer the service 40 mins from one place to the other. I use their email for one of my Ebay accounts, means I have to change the paypal address on 200 items , sorry verizon once I switch emails I will no longer need yours. I am now considering calling for cable tv and net.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> I use their email for one of my Ebay accounts, means I have to change the paypal address on 200 items , sorry verizon once I switch emails I will no longer need yours. I am now considering calling for cable tv and net.


I don't use Verizon or Ebay. But can you just forward all emails from that address to a new email address? 

That way you can leave your listings as is?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> I don't use Verizon or Ebay. But can you just forward all emails from that address to a new email address?
> 
> That way you can leave your listings as is?


Ebay I have to change it on each item myself, paypal I am actually on the phone with asking them, I am transferring the service in 4 days, probably should have don this a little sooner but my landlord isnt giving me much time, he is sky rocketing my rent to the point the new much bigger place is cheaper we tried to work out some thing but he wont budge, almost a grand for 500 sqft not worth it, I have to be out before rent is due again.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I did call verizon as stated above I can not wait the amount of time they are saying I sell 50+ items a week and do not want to loose any sales because of moving and Verizon being slow.


----------



## Blakelpd5 (Dec 2, 2012)

Got this virus a couple months ago... Turned the laptop over to the wife, and she had it fixed in 30 minutes...

My sister just got this one too. It looks VERY LEGIT, but I assure you, it has nothing to do with Verizon haha


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've gotten the FBI virus twice, once on my personal pc and again last week on my work pc. 

It's a pretty simple fix more annoying than anything. Just boot in safe mode and use the go back feature in the system restore and you're good to go.


----------

